

Morse.rb - qhoxie
http://judofyr.net/posts/morse.html

======
silentbicycle
The really fun part is when you have to maintain code like this that somebody
else thought was a good idea.

Adam's refactoring is actually quite clean:
[http://refactormycode.com/codes/513-morse-code-encoder-
decod...](http://refactormycode.com/codes/513-morse-code-encoder-
decoder#refactor_39063)

Refactoring code is about making it clearer, cleaner, and easy to adapt in the
future. Not this.

~~~
tlrobinson
Indeed, this code reminded me of a Brian Kernighan quote:

 _Debugging is twice as hard as writing the code in the first place.
Therefore, if you write the code as cleverly as possible, you are, by
definition, not smart enough to debug it._

~~~
silentbicycle
Nice!

